# ~LOVER SEAT FEST~



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

ALL KIND OF, i JUST WANT TO SEE SOME....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: I like what I see!!! Thank you


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

mine


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

THIS IS THE LOVE SEAT THATS GOING ON "PURA VIDA"


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

awesome topic

great start with "grasshopper" cleanest trike ever!! and rideable


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 12:44 PM~14827453
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 this one is very impressive!!! how do you guys think it's made of?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 20 2009, 08:29 PM~14832397
> * this one is very impressive!!! how do you guys think it's made of?
> *


plywood


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 08:51 PM~14832609
> *plywood
> *



even with those shapes?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 20 2009, 08:44 PM~14833201
> *
> *


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 03:44 PM~14830059
> *
> *


i got this lve seat for sale not upolstered still looks like it does in the pic hit me up with an offer


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whats ur opinion witch is better a love seat or speaker box


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What happen 68 chevy? Yall talked a big ass game last year. Yall done fell off the map.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

ahhhh hell yeah we done fell off because of haters its koo though im still doin my thang


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Aug 21 2009, 04:38 PM~14841492
> *ahhhh hell yeah we done fell off because of haters its koo though im still doin my thang
> *


Was that all it took? Peeps clowning you on the net?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man what a dick ryder thanks for bein my stalker everytime i post ur right behind me post a dumbass comment


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Aug 21 2009, 04:54 PM~14841656
> *man what a dick ryder thanks for bein my stalker everytime i post ur right behind me post a dumbass comment
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Aug 21 2009, 02:54 PM~14841656
> *man what a dick ryder thanks for bein my stalker everytime i post ur right behind me post a dumbass comment
> *


haaha I think he's about to cry :roflmao:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Aug 21 2009, 02:11 PM~14841179
> *whats ur opinion witch is better a love seat or speaker box
> *


mine is both. both are cool, if you put effort in it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 04:41 PM~14841531
> *Was that all it took? Peeps clowning you on the net?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Aug 21 2009, 04:11 PM~14841179
> *whats ur opinion witch is better a love seat or speaker box
> *



 Love seat for me. But both are nice! 

:0 Why not to both at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats what i did is both its a heart love seat with the deck below it and a sub on the back of the seat


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Aug 24 2009, 05:42 PM~14866913
> *thats what i did is both its a heart love seat with the deck below it and a sub on the back of the seat
> *


lets see some pics. i remember it was beautiful


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 24 2009, 09:26 PM~14869309
> *lets see some pics.  i remember it was beautiful
> *


I posted a page back. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 09:27 PM~14869343
> *I posted a page back. :biggrin:
> *


where is the full pic?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 24 2009, 09:30 PM~14869373
> *where is the full pic?
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


im sorry. cant help it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 24 2009, 09:40 PM~14869523
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> im sorry.  cant help it
> *


you can be an asshole some times Danny.
:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 07:34 PM~14869442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whos is that?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2009, 07:41 PM~14869544
> *Whos is that?
> *


a love seat whit a radio built in to it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 24 2009, 07:44 PM~14869576
> *a love seat whit a radio built in to it
> *


but whos is it?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 09:41 PM~14869533
> *you can be an asshole some times Danny.
> :roflmao:
> *


what did i do?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2009, 07:45 PM~14869590
> *but whos is it?
> *


glad it ant mine lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2009, 09:41 PM~14869544
> *Whos is that?
> *


clue....... he has 5 posts in this topic. and it aint me.... well this is my 6th


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 24 2009, 09:45 PM~14869590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

I just did 4 of these


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks like trash cans


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 24 2009, 08:30 PM~14870055
> *looks like trash cans
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 24 2009, 08:30 PM~14870055
> *looks like trash cans
> *


 Very expensive trash cans lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lol yup clean thou


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 24 2009, 08:40 PM~14870156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats all that for?


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2009, 08:50 PM~14870283
> *Whats all that for?
> *


 bicycle carriages


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

close up of flake and the other two pics are of the footrests and a little better angle of the seat


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

This is how the bikes come STOCK with suspension on the carriage


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 24 2009, 09:26 PM~14870684
> *This is how the bikes come STOCK with suspension on the carriage
> 
> 
> ...


why four of them, you makin those for your city or sumtin?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 24 2009, 11:26 PM~14870684
> *This is how the bikes come STOCK with suspension on the carriage
> 
> 
> ...



 Show the final result when you got it assembled


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 07:34 PM~14869442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 09:34 PM~14869442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: I think there is no better definition for a LOVE seat!


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 25 2009, 03:57 AM~14872685
> *why four of them, you makin those for your city or sumtin?
> *


 yeah for a new company


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 25 2009, 06:24 AM~14873074
> * Show the final result when you got it assembled
> *


 Im not putting them together Im gonna stripe em after they get upholstered and assembled


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
nice topic twan !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 05:03 PM~16417919
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


hehehehehe it,s little drum boy trike !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 01:15 PM~16418049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut happened here


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Here is the real utility


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jan 26 2010, 04:24 PM~16418147
> *wut happened here
> *


I don't know














They just disco-pumped the tanks :wow: and they paint it all in white


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

OF COURSE!!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 01:34 PM~16418240
> *I don't know
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 02:36 PM~16418256
> * OF COURSE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn she is sexy :wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 05:15 PM~16418049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
 dammm that was prof x what happen to him ??? :0 
still a real sick ass trike . :yes:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Jan 26 2010, 05:42 PM~16418314
> *Damn she is sexy :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMM RIGHT YOU ARE ON THAT !!!!! 
:tongue: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:
  :yes:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 11:08 PM~16417969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and to think this is sitting in my garage downstairs under a blanket :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 26 2010, 05:09 PM~16418574
> *and to think this is sitting in my garage downstairs under a blanket  :biggrin:
> *



 No problem cousin! Just take a look at this picture and tell yourself that your baby going to see the light soon  Same for me sleeping in my basement :happysad:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jan 26 2010, 04:45 PM~16417692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: Right Click + "Save" x2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 05:34 PM~16418240
> *I don't know
> 
> 
> ...


IKNOW WHAT HAPPEN NOW JOHN TRAVOLTA BUY IT ON A SATURDAY NIGHT !!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehehhehehehehheh yup exactlyu how'd you guess


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

KEEP POSTING PICS


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

BEFORE!!!!!!











!!!!!!!!AFTER













:0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

i have my old love seat for sale check it out on mannys bike shop topics theres pics there. asking 250 or est offer


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
WASUP TWAN !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 01:33 PM~16429818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO NOT THAT ONE THATS MY NEW ONE MY OLD ONE IS FOR SALE UNDER MANNYS BIKE SHOP TOPICS


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 27 2010, 06:54 PM~16431873
> *NO NOT THAT ONE THATS MY NEW ONE MY OLD ONE IS FOR SALE UNDER MANNYS BIKE SHOP TOPICS
> *



 Yeah I saw it, but the picture is very SMALL, I can't find the bigger size! Look reeeeaL nice


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh!! I got it homie  

*******FOR SALE ---- 200,00 $*******

PM : MEXICA


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 05:04 PM~16432004
> *Oh!! I got it homie
> 
> ******FOR SALE ---- 200,00 $******
> ...


THAKS BRO GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 01:52 PM~16417801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this one is nice.simple and clean!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 27 2010, 05:37 PM~16432415
> *this one is nice.simple and clean!!
> *


YA THAT ONE GOT REDONE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 27 2010, 07:41 PM~16432461
> *YA THAT ONE GOT REDONE
> *



BEEN THERE__________ IT DONE THAT










:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 06:01 PM~16432675
> *BEEN THERE__________ IT DONE THAT
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: not me :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 06:02 PM~16432685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


henry customs made mine and his seat :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 27 2010, 05:41 PM~16432461
> *YA THAT ONE GOT REDONE
> *


that same frame u got this guy in on da low bike club has or had??


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 27 2010, 10:24 PM~16434525
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: not me  :biggrin:
> *



héhéhé, course not


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Common girl!! Hold that stick in your hands and play drum....


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 07:03 AM~16426618
> *BEFORE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn in a bad way


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 30 2010, 12:02 AM~16457302
> *damn in a bad way
> *


 I admit it


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

HENRY CUSTOMS


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

HENRY CUSTOMS


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 27 2010, 05:13 PM~16432109
> *THAKS BRO GOOD LOOKING OUT
> *


to the top :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 05:04 PM~16432004
> *Oh!! I got it homie
> 
> ******FOR SALE ---- 200,00 $******
> ...


ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahahah this thread brings back memories.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 2 2010, 04:03 PM~16489882
> *bahahahah this thread brings back memories.
> *


 :biggrin: If you have something more actual... post it homie


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:
WASUP TWAN & GOOD LUCK ON THE DRAW !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Not a lover seat but it's still one of my favorite trike  after all these years











sorry, I don't have it in bigger size


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 29 2010, 09:49 AM~16450139
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Ora I've seen that bike before it looks tite   :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 2 2010, 07:12 AM~16486654
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 2 2010, 03:05 PM~16489905
> *:biggrin:  If you have something more actual... post it homie
> *


I was talking about clowning on 68chevy :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 2 2010, 11:39 PM~16494917
> *I was talking about clowning on 68chevy :biggrin:
> *



héhéhé


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:uh: Is it his living room?? But nice bike


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

i like this topic :biggrin: nice pics form back in th day :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

ALREADY POSTED, BUT BIGGER


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 3 2010, 01:07 PM~16499476
> *i like this topic  :biggrin:
> nice pics form back in th day  :biggrin:
> *


glad you like  
Yeah it was in my souvenirs, only need to find them on the net!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 01:24 PM~16500412
> *glad you like
> Yeah it was in my souvenirs, only need to find them on the net!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


REAL ONE RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Ant-Wan, JUSTDEEZ, socios b.c. prez





:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 10:57 PM~16506449
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Ant-Wan, JUSTDEEZ, socios b.c. prez
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT FOR A GOOD TOPIC ALOT OF NICE PIKS HERE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 9 2010, 01:36 AM~16556236
> *TTT FOR A GOOD TOPIC ALOT OF NICE PIKS HERE
> *



Thank you bro :thumbsup: 
I have a project of evantually build one for my trike


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Heres one a my rides with a love seat. I built this bike as a rolling memorial for two of my fallen comrades that were K.I.A. in Afghanistan (Trash-can-istan) in my convoy on 3 Jun 2008. May they rest in peace and never be forgotten!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

awsome tribute brotha, yes bring back all the NATO troops from Trash-can-istan i agree to the fullest


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks alot bro :machinegun: f_ck Terrorists


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 13 2010, 12:44 PM~16601701
> *Heres one a my rides with a love seat. I built this bike as a rolling memorial for two of my fallen comrades that were K.I.A. in Afghanistan (Trash-can-istan) in my convoy on 3 Jun 2008. May they rest in peace and never be forgotten!!!
> 
> 
> ...



The concept is great and I really respect that!! We need to rememeber those who give their lives for a better world... 

Thanks for posting up  

I love the rims too :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

rims off the 2 da grave bike bought em on e bay, he wqs parting his trike out and the candy red matched the frame I had to do it keep it red, white and blue


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

look familiar??








thanks for the positive comments guys! means alot


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 13 2010, 12:59 PM~16601781
> *look familiar??
> 
> 
> ...



 post #164


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

you got it bro!!!! :yes:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 13 2010, 10:44 AM~16601701
> *Heres one a my rides with a love seat. I built this bike as a rolling memorial for two of my fallen comrades that were K.I.A. in Afghanistan (Trash-can-istan) in my convoy on 3 Jun 2008. May they rest in peace and never be forgotten!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i love thizz trike iyts nice..the rims are tight 2..i bet my bro will like thizz bike but he's not here 2 see.iyt he's at his base in SD


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: thanks west


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm planning to build one eventually


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Heres another one from PedaL ScraperZ: one of our archive rides (from the past)


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 16 2010, 09:04 PM~16634944
> *Heres another one from PedaL ScraperZ: one of our archive rides (from the past)
> 
> 
> ...


*klean* :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 16 2010, 09:28 PM~16634335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever happened to this dude?


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 13 2010, 10:44 AM~16601701
> *Heres one a my rides with a love seat. I built this bike as a rolling memorial for two of my fallen comrades that were K.I.A. in Afghanistan (Trash-can-istan) in my convoy on 3 Jun 2008. May they rest in peace and never be forgotten!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaGLgGcehf8


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 17 2010, 07:28 AM~16638107
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaGLgGcehf8
> *


yea the video pretty much says it all about the trike bro


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 17 2010, 12:01 PM~16640412
> *yea the video pretty much says it all about the trike bro
> *


sweet what you doing.. man.. I was in the army back when saudi arabia shit started we did an operation too. was a 63 bravo wich is a light wheel mechanic and was crazy. so i understand and lots of people take it for granted.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

SICK DISPLAY!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

yo where are your post ????
i dide not see any post of your progress ..
where are they ???? 
:dunno: :ugh: :around: i.m still looking where is it ?????


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2010, 05:39 PM~16679632
> *yo where are your post ????
> i dide not see  any of any progress ..
> so you stop talking ...
> *



:uh: why are you taking it negative


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 21 2010, 07:12 PM~16679866
> *:uh: why are you taking it negative
> *


 why are you saying thing like stop talking and post , whene i just dide the night before ????


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Feb 21 2010, 06:16 PM~16679908
> *why are you saying thing like stop talking and post , whene i just dide the night before ????
> *


Because we want more bro :cheesy: and you say that it's a lot more to come... so we want to see


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 21 2010, 07:18 PM~16679919
> *Because we want more bro :cheesy: and you say that it's a lot more to come... so we want to see
> *


yup i say that cuz it,s true and i show that i never talk 4 nothing if i said so it,s becose it,s true so just wait and all thing will show up in do time + if i show you evrything it would not be a surprice no more !!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 03:54 PM~16671857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHOOT..THATS MY BIKE... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 21 2010, 04:08 PM~16680267
> *OH SHOOT..THATS MY BIKE... :0  :biggrin:
> *


dat mofo was bad


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 21 2010, 07:08 PM~16680267
> *OH SHOOT..THATS MY BIKE... :0  :biggrin:
> *



I post it up in the topic for you bro


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 12:37 PM~16688964
> *I post it up in the topic for you bro
> *


THANX HOMIE..ILLPOST UP SOME RECENT PICTURES OF IT STILL LOOKS THE SAME ONLY AS A 2 WHEELR....16 YR OLD PAINT ...AND GOLD PLATING.... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 21 2010, 05:11 PM~16680285
> *dat mofo was bad
> *


GRACIAS...HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE IT IS ...FELLAS...PICTURE WAS TAKEN @ SAN BERNARDINO SHOW...2009..BIKE WAS PAINTED AND BUILT BACK IN 1995....MEMBERS ONLY...BC....FOR TEAM CALI.. :0


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 22 2010, 04:54 PM~16689992
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I like the paint job! This is the proof that a good work can last for yearS  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 22 2010, 03:01 PM~16690059
> *I like the paint job! This is the proof that a good work can last for yearS  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP...GOOD PAINT AND PAINTER ....AND IM A GOOD CUSTOMER,,,CUZZ HE STILL DOSSE ALL THE PAINT WORK FOR MY PROJECTS...AND HES REAL CHEAP......LOCAL......AND FAST...WHAT MORE CAN I ASK FOR......PARKERA AIR BRUSHING..............TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 23 2010, 04:08 AM~16697387
> *YUP...GOOD PAINT AND PAINTER ....AND IM A GOOD CUSTOMER,,,CUZZ HE STILL DOSSE ALL THE PAINT WORK FOR MY PROJECTS...AND HES REAL CHEAP......LOCAL......AND FAST...WHAT MORE CAN I  ASK FOR......PARKERA AIR BRUSHING..............TTT... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Does he still making some work on bikes??


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 23 2010, 06:12 AM~16697901
> *:thumbsup: Does he still making some work on bikes??
> *


YEAH...HE DOES...HE JUST FINNISHED A PEDDAL CAR FOR US..AND IM TAKING HIM A LIL SKOOTER..AND A STROLLER.........HES BEEN IN BUSSINESS FOR A LONG TIME HE AINT GOING NOWHERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 24 2010, 04:36 AM~16709101
> *YEAH...HE DOES...HE JUST FINNISHED A PEDDAL CAR FOR US..AND IM TAKING HIM A LIL SKOOTER..AND A STROLLER.........HES BEEN IN BUSSINESS FOR A LONG TIME HE AINT GOING NOWHERE.... :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I understand dawg  If you tell me that he did your paintjob 16 years ago, can't believe what his works can look like today!!!  

Do you have some pics of recents jobs??


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 2 2010, 12:05 PM~16488874
> *ttt
> *


love seat for sale


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 05:04 PM~16432004
> *Oh!! I got it homie
> 
> ******FOR SALE ---- 200,00 $******
> ...


pm me or text me :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 24 2010, 01:40 PM~16711477
> *pm me or text me  :biggrin:
> *



 If the color of my bike was matching, I'll probably buy it... but it ain't


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 24 2010, 06:39 AM~16709507
> *Yeah I understand dawg  If you tell me that he did your paintjob 16 years ago, can't believe what his works can look like today!!!
> 
> Do you have some pics of recents jobs??
> *


yeah check out ..our club topic..in car clubs...members cc..oceanside...he did moust of the peddal cars . .
















this is moust recent stuff ....hes done .. :0 :wow: my nephews red peddal car on the works..and my son's gold peddal car :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 24 2010, 05:00 PM~16713198
> *yeah check out ..our club topic..in car clubs...members cc..oceanside...he did moust of the peddal cars .                                                                          .
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: Awesome patterns :0 Look sick, I'm sure that these boys are rpoud to have this kind of pedal cars  Not like those of the other kids :thumbsup:

I see that he didn't lost the ''hand''  I try to find out wich part of my trike I can paint.... I was supposed to make a custom seat qith a mural... but I have a new seat so, have to change the projects a little... I'll find somethN  Maybe working a on a new frame soon :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

YEAH OUR KIDS ARE HAPPY..AND PROUD....TO HAVE THEM PEDDAL CARS......GOOD LUCK ON YOUR PROGECT ......SOME TIMES I WANT BUILD SOME THING NEW ,,,,I GOT PLANS TO DO A 16' PIXIE MY SON HAS ..AS A 3 WHEELER WITH A ANTIQUE COOLER I HAVE ON THE BACK..BUT THEN I THINK IT JUST TAKES TOO MUCH SPACE......BUT OH WELL WILL SEE MAYBE SOME DAY I WILL HOOK IT UP........................MEMBERS ONLY...SAN DIEGO COUNTY...


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 21 2010, 03:37 PM~16679620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i met the owner cool dude and bad ass bike


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 24 2010, 12:30 PM~16711931
> * If the color of my bike was matching, I'll probably buy it... but it ain't
> *


dont trip they can do it in any color you want :biggrin: 150 to redo


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 25 2010, 11:11 AM~16721177
> *dont trip they can do it in any color you want  :biggrin: 150 to redo
> *



:wow: That a good deal...
 
But if I pay 350$ for a lover seat, I want to pay a little more and have the special design I want :happysad: to fit with the trike


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 25 2010, 03:56 AM~16719850
> *YEAH OUR KIDS ARE HAPPY..AND PROUD....TO HAVE THEM PEDDAL CARS......GOOD LUCK ON YOUR PROGECT ......SOME TIMES I WANT BUILD SOME THING NEW ,,,,I GOT PLANS TO DO A 16' PIXIE  MY SON HAS ..AS A 3 WHEELER WITH A ANTIQUE COOLER I HAVE ON THE BACK..BUT THEN I  THINK IT JUST TAKES TOO MUCH SPACE......BUT OH WELL WILL SEE MAYBE SOME DAY I WILL HOOK IT UP........................MEMBERS ONLY...SAN DIEGO COUNTY...
> *



Sounds good :thumbsup: Yeah I understand that we always want to do more... but, only need to take some time to concretize  

And if the project become alive, I want to see some pics of it


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy: Thank you for the contribution to this thread D_C


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 27 2010, 05:04 PM~16432004
> *Oh!! I got it homie
> 
> ******FOR SALE ---- 200,00 $******
> ...


WILL BE TKING THIS LOVE SEAT FOR SALE TO THE SAN DIEGO SHOW 200


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 18 2010, 04:37 PM~16929832
> *WILL BE TKING THIS LOVE SEAT FOR SALE TO THE SAN DIEGO SHOW 200
> *


200 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 18 2010, 07:37 PM~16929832
> *WILL BE TKING THIS LOVE SEAT FOR SALE TO THE SAN DIEGO SHOW 200
> *



Hope for you to sell it bro


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 19 2010, 06:09 AM~16935140
> *Hope for you to sell it bro
> *


me too got offer 150 :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the stance on this bike is tight  great topic !!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 18 2010, 04:37 PM~16929832
> *WILL BE TKING THIS LOVE SEAT FOR SALE TO THE SAN DIEGO SHOW 200
> *


still for sale 200


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> > [/quote
> > Wow the stance on this bike is tight  great topic !!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

This one is for 68CHEVY.... or 67HOLLYWOOD!!!!!




:thumbsdown:












:uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Feb 3 2010, 09:43 PM~16506254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this the same trike?


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 5 2010, 02:30 PM~17103121
> *is this the same trike?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 5 2010, 05:30 PM~17103121
> *is this the same trike?
> *


I think it looks way better blue,
just my opinion


----------



## avondale623 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 8 2010, 10:21 PM~16834486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my bike


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 5 2010, 06:06 PM~17104860
> *I think it looks way better blue,
> just my opinion
> *


x2


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 5 2010, 06:30 PM~17103121
> *is this the same trike?
> *




:yessad: and it's the same guy who bought Professor X and painted it in white :0 

And I think blue looks better too


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avondale623_@Apr 5 2010, 10:59 PM~17106281
> *Thats my bike
> *



:thumbsup: Nice, I just posted it for you


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 01:45 PM~16417697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

tt MF t


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 16 2010, 10:42 PM~16636212
> *Whatever happened to this dude?
> *


I just got back today! :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 3 2010, 08:30 PM~17377733
> *I just got back today!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 nooooooo shiiiiiiiittt???? :cheesy: What's happening?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 3 2010, 08:30 PM~17377733
> *I just got back today!  :biggrin:
> *


shit welcome back gianni


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+May 4 2010, 04:48 AM~17384492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Gianni are you thinkin bout comin back out or ? haven't seen you around for a long ass time, i started just be4 you left like 2-3 years ago


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 4 2010, 11:42 AM~17385801
> *Not much, you?
> Ca se passe.
> Thanks
> *



Well working on the display for the trike... petit a petit!!!! mais surement :biggrin: 

you still have your trike??


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

ttt from page 9


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 2 2010, 07:14 AM~16486667
> *HENRY CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


thats the pic I took back in 98


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 2 2010, 07:11 AM~16486651
> *HENRY CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


back then that trike set the bar for all trikes in my eyes


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 26 2010, 02:47 PM~16417722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had a great time that day that was in south gate show some bad ass bikes where there that day


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A 20inch TRIKE LOVESEAT OR BOX FORSALE? I NEED SOMETHING ASAP, IF SO PM ME. IM A SERIOUS BUYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span></span></span>


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny+Sep 3 2010, 10:58 PM~18482379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

TT mf TUP


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Jan 26 2010, 02:42 PM~16418314
> *Damn she is sexy :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


X2......................FO-SHO........DAM


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Sep 4 2010, 01:59 PM~18485934
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE A 20inch TRIKE LOVESEAT OR BOX FORSALE? I NEED SOMETHING ASAP, IF SO PM ME. IM A SERIOUS BUYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span></span></span>
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
All of page 2 and half of page 3


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2011, 08:44 PM~20323758
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> All of page 2 and half of page 3
> *


Aww, I miss that fool.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 13 2011, 01:32 PM~20328634
> *Aww, I miss that fool.
> *


maybe he's still here under a different name


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 13 2011, 12:32 PM~20328634
> *Aww, I miss that fool.
> *


His name is Heavy Chevy


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

THEE ARTISTICS.BC.SOCAL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

nice :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

bring it back To The Top!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Hay how hard are them thing to make the seat go up down or were can i get one


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

my homeboy from Brown Impressions San Anto is gettin this seat done


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice to see the structure!! 
Post the final result when it's done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Love


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

the homie regalicious seat from mexican trike @ Odessa


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

looking greattt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I just made a pretty cool one last week, don't think I can post it up yet though.


----------

